# 1911 9mm



## 39plyguy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello to all. I own a Kimber pro carry II, and the pistol is TOP notch. It puts my CZ75 to shame! I am thinking getting a Kimber or STI in 9mm and ditching the CZ. Is any brand of 1911 chambered in 9mm just as pleaseant and accurate to shoot as the .45 acp? Or do I loose some quality because 1911's should only be 45's and dont get that much attention? Thanks.... Dave


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never shot one, but I've heard really good things about the Springfield EMP. http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?model=24


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

39plyguy said:


> Or do I loose some quality because 1911's should only be 45's and dont get that much attention? Thanks.... Dave


No such thing as a 1911 should only be chambers in .45. Some purists may disagrees, but that is their problem.

There are now many choices in 1911's. You can get .38 super,.40 S&W, 10mm and of course the 9mm you are thinking about.

I own a Springfield Loaded in 9mm, and have a Fusion 9mm on order.









Shooting my 9mm Loaded is an incredible positive experience.

If I were looking at a Kimber or STI, I would go for the STI Trojan/ If you don't want to spend $1K, look for the Loaded. Not as accurate as some of my other 1911's, but still a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Kimber made a 9mm 1911 but I'm not sure how long ago that was. I have a Springfield 9mm 1911, there's a few people that make them but they are not the easiest to find. gunbroker has them from time to time, so will Buds Gun Shop. Para Ord has the LTC out in 9mm now. It's a Commander length [4.25) I have the same one in 45 ACP and I love it. Para makes an excellent weapon. They also make the P18-9 , PDA 9mm, Hawg-9 And the Carry 9 
Now - Just because I love showing it off..Here's my Springer 9mm 1911:draw::smt038









It is in no way a carry weapon being I have worked the trigger WAY down. But it's a tack driver even at distances that. I'm with Red-5 on the purist. I love my 1911's..Always have. Bu I'm thinking about building a couple and they probably wont be 45ACP and they wont be made by Colt. Not that Colt is a bad weapon. I'm just not sold on the idea that all "real" 1911's are Colts and made to shoot 230 gr. ball ammo


----------



## 39plyguy (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice pics of your pistols, I am starting to druell. All your comments have helped confirmed what I was thinking. CZ 75 is out, 1911 9mm in. Now all I have to is decide......Kimber, Springfield EMP, STI , Para....
They are all about the same price. They all claim to be top notch quality. I guess I have some research to do on things like; warrantee, costumer service, longevity etc.....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

a 1911 chambered in 9mm is a blast to shot. Especially the full size models. They have about no recoil. The short/carry models have a little but even those are a breeze to shoot


----------



## 39plyguy (Apr 26, 2009)

I did some looking on Gunbroker here is what is found....
Para Hawg 9=$800
EMP =$1300
STI =$1050
Kimber CDP =$1200
Too many choices, All very nice pistols. REALLY looking foward to getting one of them!!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I believe S&W has a new Pro Series 1911 in 9mm.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah they do..I's around 1000-1200. I've not shot too many of the Smith 1911's. They seem to be built pretty good though.

A 9mm 1911 is going to be more expensive many times being there just are not near as many and the market is pretty big for them. I'm really not sure why people don't make more. don't know how many people I've heard would buy a 1911 if it was chambered in something besides 45 ACP. Personally I like them in a 45 best but I've shot them in about everything there is. They are really nice in 38 Super and .40 S&W too. Kimber seems to have more non-45 1911's


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

They are more expensive because of the barrel, but not that much more. I know my Fusion was $30 more for a 9mm vs. 45 ACP.

I have been seeing more and more 9mm being offered. Probably has to do with people liking the 1911 platform and wanting to burn through cheaper ammo at the range.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a Springfield Loaded Target in 9mm. It's a great range gun and the most accurate 9mm handgun I've had to date! I also have a Kimber Ultra Carry II in 9mm. Not as accurate as the Springer of course, but a really nice, light little carry gun. Depending on your use, either one would make a nice gun for you.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd get the STI Trojan. Oh, wait. That's what I did! :smt082

Great gun. I got mine through Dawson Precision.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm now looking at an STI Ranger II or VIP in 9mm as my next purchase. My STI Trojan has been flawless in 9mm. I have 5 STI magazines and 5 Tripp Research Cobramags. They both work but the Cobramags are 10 round while the STI magazines are 9 round.


----------

